# Italy with a group 2 emmision campervan



## ELLIE10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi I am new to this site and a total novice regarding traveling on the continent with campervan . Would like to go from Calais to Italy in the spring avoiding tolls where possible,although we would use tolls when it was advisable. Our problem is that we have a 1999 transit mk5 minibus conversion with a low emission group Our problem is getting getting access to enter Italy, and being able to travel fairly freely. Can any of you seasoned motorhomers with older units give us some advice on whether this is do-able and how we can successfully achieve this trip. We obviously understand entering the Italian cities are not possible and that we would have to visit, using public transport for this. Any good routes and places as far as Rome for about three to four weeks would be a lot of help, thank you for any help and advice to newcomers very much appreciated...........Bruce and Irene


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there should be no problem getting into Italy, no border posts - apart from Switzerland of course if you go through there. There may be some cities that have low emission zones, but these would be well publicised. We went to Florence and Pisa amongst other places a could of years ago, and sites / sostas are plentiful and easily found.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The info you want can be found here

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/countries-mainmenu-147/italy-mainmenu-81/rome


----------



## ELLIE10 (Nov 11, 2013)

bognormike said:


> there should be no problem getting into Italy, no border posts - apart from Switzerland of course if you go through there. There may be some cities that have low emission zones, but these would be well publicised. We went to Florence and Pisa amongst other places a could of years ago, and sites / sostas are plentiful and easily found.[/quote
> 
> Thanks for reply,but I am still none the wiser after looking at the Euro zones on the net. Which border crossings did you use, as the likes of the tunnels seem to be out.so is it mountain passes etc. Any more info would help .....Thanks Bruce


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

bruce & irene

I have just come back from a trip which included Italy.

I used a variation of Russells route (aka the kon-tiki kid) and went via Luxembourg for a fresh tank of cheap fuel then to basle and st gotthards tunnel and into Italy.
You do not say how heavy your vehicle is. Mine is over 3.5t and I purchased a 10 day pass that you can use in Switzerland to cover motorway use which includes the tunnel for 32 swiss francs 10 day use over a 1 year period.

If you punch the kon-tiki kid into google you will see his site, all the info you need re how to get to italy is there.

Ian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ELLIE10 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > there should be no problem getting into Italy, no border posts - apart from Switzerland of course if you go through there. There may be some cities that have low emission zones, but these would be well publicised. We went to Florence and Pisa amongst other places a could of years ago, and sites / sostas are plentiful and easily found.[/quote
> ...


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We always go Col de Larche. No problem with snow as it's a favourite with the truckers. We don't like the long tunnels especially when we took a wrong turning and ended up too far north and went through the Frejus tunnel and were charged about 30+ euros for the pleasure of it.

As others have said plenty of Sostas and we did find some good free places. Italy is very expensive though, but worth visiting.


----------



## ELLIE10 (Nov 11, 2013)

blaine said:


> We always go Col de Larche. No problem with snow as it's a favourite with the truckers. We don't like the long tunnels especially when we took a wrong turning and ended up too far north and went through the Frejus tunnel and were charged about 30+ euros for the pleasure of it.
> 
> As others have said plenty of Sostas and we did find some good free places. Italy is very expensive though, but worth visiting.


Hi thanks for your reply . We have done Italy in the past but not with the euro group problem. We will look at your advice thank you . Do you have any suggestions for an interesting route which we could take.........Bruce


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Really depends what you are looking for I have been fortunate to work there in the south. It is big country so a lot depends on what you are looking for, Classy shopping [Milan] or rural life or a bit of both. I would say an historic must is pompie and Herculaneum, obviously Rome, Venice, Almaphi coast but there are so many lovely towns and villages in between.

The Cinque Terre we thought were fantastic except our first attempt was by road and was dreadful we had horrendous fog, lost our brakes and were glad to live through the experience.
Next time we drove to Levanto, there is a sosta which is well marked. You can walk down to the port and buy tickets for the boat to go to the 5 ports, some are only short stops so you need to plan when you stop for lunch, swim etc. We arranged it so we caught the last one back. Had a fantastic day, real memories never to be forgotten.

Sorry I could bore you for hours


----------



## ELLIE10 (Nov 11, 2013)

blaine said:


> Really depends what you are looking for I have been fortunate to work there in the south. It is big country so a lot depends on what you are looking for, Classy shopping [Milan] or rural life or a bit of both. I would say an historic must is pompie and Herculaneum, obviously Rome, Venice, Almaphi coast but there are so many lovely towns and villages in between.
> 
> The Cinque Terre we thought were fantastic except our first attempt was by road and was dreadful we had horrendous fog, lost our brakes and were glad to live through the experience.
> Next time we drove to Levanto, there is a sosta which is well marked. You can walk down to the port and buy tickets for the boat to go to the 5 ports, some are only short stops so you need to plan when you stop for lunch, swim etc. We arranged it so we caught the last one back. Had a fantastic day, real memories never to be forgotten.
> ...


Thanks Blaine for your reply . What we actually want are any routes into Italy that we can use with our old Transit motorhome . i am not too concerned about negotiating round cities once I am there but do not want to arrive at any passes or tunnels that have the low emission zone regulations that don`t allow euro 2 rated vehicles access. My idea is to hopefully take an uncomplicated route from Dunkirk or Calais down to Italy with minimum tolls,and a few nice stops en route. All advice will be helpful and dont worry about boring me............Bruce


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Go via Luxenbourg, Basel, St Goddard, no restrictions on emissions.
No tolls except for vinaigrette for Switzerland which includes St Goddard tunnel.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

which flavour vinaigrette do you get for transiting CH?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

thieawin said:


> which flavour vinaigrette do you get for transiting CH?


I suppose you could add some grated Gruyere or a shot of Poivre roll:

Of course the recipe is best 'written on a vine leaf (Vignette)


----------

